
Go West Young Firm: The Value of Entrepreneurial Migration for Startups [pdf] - mcenedella
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3175328
======
mcenedella
“A new firm choosing a location must trade off the agglomeration benefits of a
destination with the loss of local embeddedness from leaving home. I study
this tradeoff for a large sample of growth-oriented startups born between 1988
and 2014, who might move to Silicon Valley. The results show migrants improve
their performance across a range of outcomes, including equity sale,
patenting, commercialization, venture capital financing, and sales. In spite
of these benefits migration, many potential migrants do not move; a subsample
analysis suggests this is due to high personal costs from leaving home that
make migration personally unprofitable.”

~~~
tonyedgecombe
_due to high personal costs from leaving home that make migration personally
unprofitable._

There is a high cost not just to entrepreneurialism but also our hyper-
specialisation. If your niche is narrow enough then you will be forced to move
from friends and family. I can see this when I look at the whose hiring thread
each month, there are plenty of jobs in London but almost nothing outside.

I suppose remote work is the solution but it seems hard to make it work
anywhere but at the most enlightened workplaces.

~~~
BerislavLopac
> there are plenty of jobs in London but almost nothing outside

Don't worry, that is going to change in about nine months or so...

~~~
tonyedgecombe
London will be fine, it's the regions that are likely to suffer. This is
somewhat ironic as it was the regions that voted for it.

~~~
BerislavLopac
While it might be "less worse", I don't think London will be "fine". I'm
pretty sure the big banks will bail will flee within a year, which will
trigger a huge set of dominoes.

------
__derek__
The title needs a PDF tag.

~~~
sctb
We've updated the link from
[https://poseidon01.ssrn.com/delivery.php?ID=5430901150051020...](https://poseidon01.ssrn.com/delivery.php?ID=543090115005102091073117103092082031000088051011052055098092025112029114031086098022038102053054023043125069126127075024122080105039082035013125027092027079001104116038055022078085008114119087068121002092012020065116089091101003114028098066017008064022&EXT=pdf)
to the abstract so readers don't get the PDF with the annoying disposition.

